# Anybody Do The Flowers Delivery??



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Only those special snowflakes like myself who received the email may answer. But did you deliver the flowers Lyft said we have the option of delivering?? Was the compensation decent? How many stops??


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Not for lyft but I've gotten calls to deliver flowers from a local flowershop (which our company has an acct with) and delivered them on occasion to a hospital(leave at the security and someone takes them up to a patients room), to birthday parties etc... At the time I was working days. Thank goodness on Valentines Day I'll working at night.


----------



## Peter Neil (Jul 14, 2016)

For online flower delivery to Moscow, St Petersburg Russia, simply go with switlovin, they are providing same and next day deliveries too. People can send birthday flower bouquets, wedding flower bouquets, housewarming gifts to Moscow, st petersburg Russia.


----------



## boflowers (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah , we are doing online flower delivery .Especially in dubai and in around UAE .
_Flowers are the soul of love and hope. They talk on your behalf and our flowers delivery in Dubai helps you to send your message with flowers to Dubai. Propose your love, say "I'm sorry", send best wishes and, surprise your special someone. So light up your love life with the ray of beauty with the help of our flower shop in Dubai. Make your love bloom with the blossom of flowers with our flowers delivery to Sharjah. Stay high in love with the fragrance of flowers and send flowers to Sharjah. "Because Flowers are always the answer._


----------

